# Tri colored Rats?



## Twila

I have heard a small amount about Tri-colored Rats, but they sure do not seem to happen often. I have found just two photos of Tri colored rats, though one of them doesn't look like a tri to me.....
Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with them? Does anyone know genetically how to breed them? Are they just something that pops up rarely?
I would really like to know more about them, just seems everywhere I look, I cannot find info on them!
Here are the photos:
http://tinypic.com/r/1hz7s1/4
http://tinypic.com/r/30259uw/4


----------



## lilspaz68

the first rat just looks like its molting (young rat)

the 2nd looks like a high-white, I don't see a second colour anywhere.

A true tri-color rat has 3 colors and white. They aren't common and most are created when 2 embryo's fuse in-utero, so you see both colors. Its called a chimera and will not reproduce.


----------



## kawaiikitsune

Helpful info. 
I'd seen tri in mice, but never rats. Wonder why they're more common in mice :/


----------



## Twila

lilspaz68 said:


> the 2nd looks like a high-white, I don't see a second colour anywhere.


Yea, that is what I thought.. It is listed on the breeder's web page as a lynx tri collared odd eyed... 

It is at Prairie Fire Rattery http://www.freewebs.com/prairiefirerattery/


----------



## holidayincambodia

but I would have to agree with lil spaz.
Tricolors are very rare, and are most often found in himi and siamese rats, I think anyways.


Have you ever seen a mosiac?
It is a combo of two markings/colors mixed.
They are gogeous - but VERY rare.

I would post a pic - but I cant seem to load freewebs.


----------



## Twila

holidayincambodia said:


> Have you ever seen a mosiac?
> It is a combo of two markings/colors mixed.
> They are gogeous - but VERY rare.
> 
> I would post a pic - but I cant seem to load freewebs.


Freewebs seems to be down right now, no one is able to load anything... 

I would LOVE to see some photos of mosaics!! Please please post photos when you can!!!!


----------



## Twila

ARSrats said:


> I had a tricolor rat born a few years ago.. and she never reproduced the color..I will dig up the picture and post it tomorrow for you guys.. she was super cool.. and only had a small spot on her ..she was a black hooded rat, and had a biege spot over her back.. I had several breeders look at her in person and told me she was a true tri.. but sadly she never reproduced the coloring in her babies..
> 
> the only other rats I guess you could call a tricolor are the torti rats.. Rats-n-rave.. in Michigan has been working with them for years, and they look totally awesome.. I will be breeding torts in the new year.. *fingers crossed* as the genetics in the torts don't seem to be proven yet..


I would LOVE to see photos of her! Please post them when you are able! As for the Torti rats, I have never heard of them or seen them, do you hcae any links to a website for that breeder??
Thanks!


----------



## holidayincambodia

Her are some other rare rats - the website is german, but I will be reading into it.
They call these rats calico and sometimes tortoiseshell, like the cats.
They are most commony (or always) mosaics or chimeras - and I am quite sure that none of them will reproduce their colors. Though, scienists can easily explain and create these adorable little miralces. Because it is a merging of eggs, scientists can merge many eggs and insert them into a female. The female is then impregnated by a male of different color/marking variety, and the offspring are all of a mixed variety. Though, that is not half as precious and I definately am against this, as I am all animal testing.

However, some of these rats are just considered "patchy" or mismarked - and thier markings and colors often will pass on through reproduction. 
Either way, they are adorable!

















































































This boy is not a mosaic or a chimera (not sure hwy he was on the webpage) but he looks just like one of my boys, so I thought I would post him anyway


----------



## holidayincambodia

I did more digging through the web, had to read in German and Russsian :
But I found that most of these rats pop up in the UK and in the states.
I also found pics of Lanka (one of the mosaics above) and her parents.





















Thats pretty much all I could figure out, though.


----------



## Twila

Wow, they are absolutely outstanding!
ARSrats, you are lucky to have produced such a rare find! It is too bad she wasn't able to give you more like her! It would be great if any/all info & links for Tri / calico / tortie ratties could get filed here so we can all have access to it. I really appreciate the amount of replies I got out of this, seems I am not the only one interested in these beauties!


----------



## holidayincambodia

ARS rats, where is that breeder located?
Almost all her rats have gorgeous tricolored markings.

So, I am wondering if it is something that can be bred somehow....


Maybe a natural way to encourage merging of the eggs?


----------



## holidayincambodia

That would be awesome.

I would DEFINATELY adopt from you!


----------



## Twila

ARSrats said:


> I will definitely write all my research and etc down for who ever wants it.


Amazing! Keep us all updated as I am sure everyone is as interested as I am to see what comes of this!
If you are able to reach your goal, I may have a long trip down to meet you and take some of your ratties for myself!!


----------



## kawaiikitsune

I am very curious and interested in this research. I hope to hear more


----------



## holidayincambodia

kawaiikitsune said:


> I am very curious and interested in this research. I hope to hear more


Me, too. 
Keep us posted, *ARSrats*!


----------



## holidayincambodia

Oh, MY!
ASR, They are _*G O R G E O U S!*_
Have you named them yet? 

Oh yes, you can see that is where the line starts.
In about a year, I will have room for another few girlies and I would LOVE to get a calico or two.
I am sure that there will be many that are strange and odd looking - the kind to suit my taste!
And even if not cali or tort their pups will be beautiful!
I am totally staying in touch with you to see how this works out.

Do you have a website yet?


----------



## holidayincambodia

I am so excided!

I am not yet sure how to get them to me or me to them yet, though! lol
But I definately want to get my hands one a pair!

I am signing up for your newsletters!

Oh, and I know this is gonna look wierd, but I challenged my paint skills and did this:










You don't have to like it.


----------



## holidayincambodia

No problem ;D

Just make sure you let me reserve a pup or two when the time comes


----------



## holidayincambodia

You best bet I will!


Nice addition to the site, BTW.


----------



## holidayincambodia

No problem.
Starring at your girl was no puishment, lol.
She is so pretty!


----------



## Alexc844

Twila said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 2nd looks like a high-white, I don't see a second colour anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that is what I thought.. It is listed on the breeder's web page as a lynx tri collared odd eyed...
> 
> It is at Prairie Fire Rattery http://www.freewebs.com/prairiefirerattery/
Click to expand...

I've heard that "odd-eye" and "collared" both come from the high-white gene.


----------



## holidayincambodia

Yep, cause HW carry highly random mutantive genes, dont they?


----------



## Alexc844

ARSrats said:


> Alexc844 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 2nd looks like a high-white, I don't see a second colour anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that is what I thought.. It is listed on the breeder's web page as a lynx tri collared odd eyed...
> 
> It is at Prairie Fire Rattery http://www.freewebs.com/prairiefirerattery/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard that "odd-eye" and "collared" both come from the high-white gene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they do.. your more likely to get an Odd-eyed ratty in a HW litter then any other.. Collared is considered a HW marking..
Click to expand...

I've been doing my homework


----------



## holidayincambodia

Yeah it is also linked to MC, right?


----------



## Twila

Here is a really great article on HW ratties and the link to MC

http://www.spoiledratten.com/highwhitecont.html

My question is, is HW/MC only a problem when two HW rats are bred together, or can MC occur with just one HW parent if the other is not HW?


----------



## holidayincambodia

MC can occur even if one of the parents has just the tiniest bit of HW in their genetics.
However, even without the HW gene a rat can develop MC - but it is rare.
Another scary part is sometimes HW hides in the genes - a rat could be self and still carry HW.


----------



## holidayincambodia

Twila said:


> I have heard a small amount about Tri-colored Rats, but they sure do not seem to happen often. I have found just two photos of Tri colored rats, though one of them doesn't look like a tri to me.....
> Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with them? Does anyone know genetically how to breed them? Are they just something that pops up rarely?
> I would really like to know more about them, just seems everywhere I look, I cannot find info on them!
> Here are the photos:
> http://tinypic.com/r/1hz7s1/4
> http://tinypic.com/r/30259uw/4



The second one is called after-shock - and yeah he doesn't have tricolors so much as shaded fur.

Definatley HW though. I am assumming by the way he looks.


----------



## holidayincambodia

No, I wasn't saying that all HW carry the MC gene, and it is linked genetically.
But not in such a drastic way.

If a breeder has rats in poor health (any line of rat) and they pass the babies as breeding stock to someone who is much a better breeder - who in turn does the same - then there are still chances of MC popping up.

I think the reason that HW is so assosiated with it is because fading genes are often "linked" with MC and there is a common connection between HW and fading genes. I assume that this is because these looks are popular, so BYB breeders who just do it for a buck and have the rats living in squalid conditions are probably the ones who tied the knot between MC & HW (fading genes, too.)

I am definately not saying that you breed crappy rats or anything - if I thought that I would not be so apt to get one! 

I was just saying there is a common link between the two (or three I guess, lol)

In good conditions and proper vet care, etc, a breeder could easily breed away from MC - it is just that many "breeders" are unaware that it even exists, or that it can be passed down.

One of my boys was mother bugh a HW and the litter he came from was very healthy with no problems.


----------



## holidayincambodia

Haha
There are mant misunderstanding on the internet due to lack of phyicallity I think.


----------



## Kiko

Please do NOT advertise your ratter without submitting it to the mods first, we screen all ratterys before allowing them to advertise here.


----------



## manoflar75

Hello, I apologize...we have always operated on a private level so I'm still a bit new to most of the forums and their customs. I will gladly submit any forms or information that is required. If you'd be willing to point me in the right direction I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## Jaguar

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....-Rules-READ-BEFORE-POSTING-Updated-01-15-2011

that might be a good place to start.


----------



## HamiltonRats

Hi, I am a breeder in Canada and I have a Calico/Mosiac rat. It is a white base with beige and black/deep grey coloured spots/patches. I have a second rat that I would say is more like a mosaic and it is a silvery lilac type colour. I'm not to sure what to call these since the information online is soo limited. One is male and one is female, so I am going to try to breed them together


----------



## LightningWolf

Hamilton, do they have pearl in their pedigrees? If so they are Merle rats, which is like brindle in dogs, and is the only "tri" color rats come in.


----------



## Rat Daddy

There's a real premium on novelty in the pet trade. But rat genetics are really complicated. As much as everyone on the block wants to have the latest morph, it's may well come with some serious down sides until breeders can establish a healthy and stable line. At best a new tri-color strain is likely have a very shallow genepool. 

Despite the natural enthusiasm I think we all would share for a new tri-color rat morph, for the most part, most people would be best off avoiding such a strain if and when it gets developed until it gets outbred and back-bred enough to have a stable genepool and it establishes a track record of at least a certain level of long term health. 

I've bred rare and exotic tropical fish and I've known the best in the field and I've seen lots of photos of truly spectacular fish morphs that only exist in photos now. Yes, the breeder managed to create a strain and sometimes nurse it through a few generations only to watch it dwindle and die off from wierd health issues birth defects and sterility. That's not to say, I haven't seen it done successfully too. But take it from somebody that's actually worked with new exotic morphs, things end badly more often than they end well. When you are breeding a new exotic animal, you come to expect setbacks, like a hundred fish that just drop dead when they reach sexual maturity, but I'm pretty sure that the normal pet rat owner isn't ready for these kinds of risks. Keep in mind, back in the early 20th century there was a green rat morph, given the natural tendency for people to be attracted to novelty, we have to assume it should have become popular, but it was only successfully done by one breeder to my knowldge and only exists in photos now. If you really want healthy pets to fall in love with, beware of the words "new" and "rare". You might be much better off with healthy and common. In fact, there are already so many attractive and interesting morphs that have proven themselves healthy and desireable that it's hard to imagine someone can't choose a suitable rattie companion from among them.


----------



## lilspaz68

A true Tricolour is actually a chimera or 2 embryro's that merged in the womb taking the characteristics of each pup. They are rare and they cannot reproduce that coloration.

Pearl merle rats are very very common in Ontario.


----------



## Jawja

I bought a rat as a feeder, but noticed he is tri-colored. Any value in them or just normal amount for any other rat?


----------



## Korra

Pictures of this rat please?


----------



## Flora

yes I would like to see him. Are you sure hes tri-colored??


----------



## Mousey

Great information and articles, guys. Thanks.


----------



## HotRats

Twila said:


> I have heard a small amount about Tri-colored Rats, but they sure do not seem to happen often. I have found just two photos of Tri colored rats, though one of them doesn't look like a tri to me.....
> Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with them? Does anyone know genetically how to breed them? Are they just something that pops up rarely?
> I would really like to know more about them, just seems everywhere I look, I cannot find info on them!
> Here are the photos:
> http://tinypic.com/r/1hz7s1/4
> http://tinypic.com/r/30259uw/4


----------

